# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Уфа--> предложение встретиться

## Painkiller

Я нахожусь от этого города в 180 км, автобус ходит по выходным, но города не знаю.Может нам троим удасться пересечься? NoName, Wolf: что скажете?

----------


## deim_ufa

пиши, теперь я здесь буду бывать, только наверно недолго...

----------


## Soko

я тоже из Уфы)

----------


## Toadstool

никого нет живых?

----------


## Айд

Я в 60 км от Уфы живу, надо, могу встретиться

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

Привет всем !! Я щас в Уфе в гостях у парня с этого форума )) Кто хочет встретиться пишите сюда тел 8-987-83-12-587

----------


## Андрей В

И я с Уфы

----------

